# Slayer single group finished



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just announced on they're Facebook page

http://www.slayerespresso.com/single-group/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent I'll have one in every colour


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

But it would go so well with your ek boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will it come in under £500??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Will it come in under £500??


Add another digit on and you might almost be in the ballpark! Amazing piece of kit though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> But it would go so well with your ek boots


What's with the steam handles , slanted outwards like jug ears , as opposed to straight up , hardly makes it more kitchen friendly space wise ....

Other that that looks like the playboys espresso machine . So who will be the first (and possibly only ) person to stump up for one of these then .......


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll get back to you once I've won the lottery.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Add another digit on and you might almost be in the ballpark! Amazing piece of kit though


No, jeebsy - you're kidding


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Add another digit on and you might almost be in the ballpark! Amazing piece of kit though


Then add 1500 from what I last heard!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> So who will be the first (and possibly only ) person to stump up for one of these then .......


Ooh, that's a hard one!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ooh, that's a hard one!


Is someone sniffing about one of these?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Is someone sniffing about one of these?


Well we are the uk premier forum for coffee dweebs . If anyone is ordering one ( they would they want to show it off presumably ..) then you think they would pop up on here ....

But no I have no confirmed or unconfirmed rumours of potential buyers on here .

The first rule of slayer club is .........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Neill said:


> Then add 1500 from what I last heard!


5k i'd get one, 6.5 is pushing it


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> 5k i'd get one, 6.5 is pushing it


Think that is the most recent price on hasbean. You get to pick custom sides tho


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nah, they've blown it, i'm out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Nah, they've blown it, i'm out


Green and white stripes on the side jeebsy .......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think you've killed the website . However

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/slayer-1-group


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wish I hadn't of rushed in and bought my classic now!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's with the steam handles , slanted outwards like jug ears , as opposed to straight up , hardly makes it more kitchen friendly space wise ....


Its much more ergonomic and natural . Does look a little odd tho


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone wanting a starter setup for 8.5k has a decent choice now


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlie just needs to win the lottery 3.5 more times and he'll be sorted.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Raffle? 60 tickets @ £115


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Anyone wanting a starter setup for 8.5k has a decent choice now


There a thread topic ...









slayer and smart grinder paring anyone


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Raffle? 60 tickets @ £115


Group buy ?

Or 115 tickers at 60 quid ( see what I did there ...)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

On a timeshare basis


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Group buy ?
> 
> Or 115 tickers at 60 quid ( see what I did there ...)


Now that's Numberwang!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Now that's Numberwang!


Lol

review machine for someone?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> On a timeshare basis


Like my ek that you and spence have


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonder if they would do a discount if I wanted one without a hot water tap/outlet?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Like my ek that you and spence have


The price is now 3k


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, that makes it a steal!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I could review one from the perspective of someone who could never afford to buy one ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The price is now 3k


That's not numberwang .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Raffle? 60 tickets @ £115


Odds are too high.

6 tickets at £1150 each

or 6 Brewtus owners gamble with their existing machines .......to put it into perspective.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Like my ek that you and spence have


Back of the line pal


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Odds are too high.
> 
> 6 tickets at £1150 each
> 
> or 6 Brewtus owners gamble with their existing machines .......to put it into perspective.


Ill throw a Sage in ... and a brand new £1600 bike that I dont want!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The price is now 3k


Down from £6800 then?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Down from £6800 then?


Thats categorically Numberwang! Ding ding ding


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Back of the line pal


After all Boots has contributed to the forum too. Shame


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Direct plumb only,







thats me out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

iroko said:


> Direct plumb only,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can always get a flojet?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I would happily stump up 7K for one of those. If I had it lying about, that is.

I LOVE Slayer machines.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just think about it this way, coffee is a better obsession than fast cars.... I might one day be able to afford this... I will never be able to afford a Ferrari.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd try to convince my boss to let me get one for, um, 'extracurricular activities' if he didn't know that I would just plumb it into my kitchen.


----------

